# Safety reports



## Ubernation91 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, I recently seen on my app that I've received 2 safety reports. I'm scared I'm going to get fired. My rating it's high I'm at 4.93. I also got 2 reports for attitude and 2 for navigation. Those are reports after 900 trips. I'm scared of getting fired. Can uber fire me?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sure they can.

Actually,you are not an employee.

They never hired you.
They can't fire you.

They can restrict your access to the Uber app.

Will they ?
Probably not.


----------



## Ubernation91 (Jul 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Sure they can.
> 
> Actually,you are not an employee.
> 
> ...


Thank you, it's scary when you see reports. I'm trying my best trying to be a good driver and person. I hope I don't get deactivated


----------



## Dahkei (Dec 27, 2015)

I've gotten 2 safety reports (or maybe they were safety reminders) for playing Madden on my phone while a pax runs into the store mid trip. They can detect my phones gyro thingy while I'm playing but ignore the fact that the car is moving at 0 mph. I don't even worry about it


----------



## Ubernation91 (Jul 12, 2016)

Dahkei said:


> I've gotten 2 safety reports (or maybe they were safety reminders) for playing Madden on my phone while a pax runs into the store mid trip. They can detect my phones gyro thingy while I'm playing but ignore the fact that the car is moving at 0 mph. I don't even worry about it


I've done that because they take to long sometimes. I get on Pokemon go


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dahkei said:


> I've gotten 2 safety reports (or maybe they were safety reminders) for playing Madden on my phone while a pax runs into the store mid trip. They can detect my phones gyro thingy while I'm playing but ignore the fact that the car is moving at 0 mph. I don't even worry about it


Oh that is ridiculous.
While you are parked and waiting ?

I've gotten a few.
2 I actually deserved.

You can get one for nearly anything.
Accepting a stacked ping becomes " texting while driving".


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubernation91 said:


> Hi everyone, I recently seen on my app that I've received 2 safety reports. I'm scared I'm going to get fired. My rating it's high I'm at 4.93. I also got 2 reports for attitude and 2 for navigation. Those are reports after 900 trips. I'm scared of getting fired. Can uber fire me?


Technically no, because you're not an employee. But they can deactivate you and terminate the agreement that you and Raiser LLC have.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

write back to them and ask what's going on... be proactive, plead your case and get on the record.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubernation91 said:


> Thank you, it's scary when you see reports. I'm trying my best trying to be a good driver and person. I hope I don't get deactivated


An occasional warning is not uncommon.

Now if it is frequent,it may be a sign of a real problem.

Some things are also more serious than other's.

If customer writes in that you ran 12 stop signs,then you get same report the next day you will have a problem.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Ubernation91 said:


> Hi everyone, I recently seen on my app that I've received 2 safety reports. I'm scared I'm going to get fired. My rating it's high I'm at 4.93. I also got 2 reports for attitude and 2 for navigation. Those are reports after 900 trips. I'm scared of getting fired. Can uber fire me?


Ah don't you worry! So far, you got reports for Attitude and navigation. The next report will be professionalism.
Everyone gets them!!!


----------



## MrsCaLi (May 31, 2016)

What does a safety report look like?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about a couple of comments after 900 trips.

But just in case practice the phrase "Would you like fries with that" May help in the future.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

MrsCaLi said:


> What does a safety report look like?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Digits said:


> View attachment 48501


And this can encompass anything from swerving to avoid potholes ,to someone not liking the way you apply brakes.just as the ratings system it is Subjective to the interpretations of possibly mentally unstable passengers for hire.

I got one once for one half of a gay couple spilled his drink when I had to apply brakes for a freeway accident that occurred directly in front of me once.

Avoiding an occuring accident.

But his drink spilled.
No points for missing flying tires and debris.


----------



## Ubernation91 (Jul 12, 2016)

Digits said:


> View attachment 48501


Yes it looks like that. Smh but I got 2


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> And this can encompass anything from swerving to avoid potholes ,to someone not liking the way you apply brakes.just as the ratings system it is Subjective to the interpretations of possibly mentally unstable passengers for hire.
> 
> I got one once for one half of a gay couple spilled his drink when I had to apply brakes for a freeway accident that occurred directly in front of me once.
> 
> ...


Indeed. The report says the rider at some point on their trip might have felt unsafe, now most of my riders aren't sober and depending on what kinda trip they're having inside their head could trigger all sorts of reports. What kinda person goes to an extent of reporting their driver for not picking up their phone. I will never compromise safety at any cost.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Digits said:


> Indeed. The report says the rider at some point on their trip might have felt unsafe, now most of my riders aren't sober and depending on what kinda trip they're having inside their head could trigger all sorts of reports. What kinda person goes to an extent of reporting their driver for not picking up their phone. I will never compromise safety at any cost.


What one rider prefers,another may cringe at.

I always ask airport runs how they are doing for time.

Monitor Waze and Google for traffic accidents and traffic,monitor local radio for traffic news.

Also pay attention to drop off traffic,and security screening lines at airport after your last drop.

Flight schedules can be accessed from your smart phone.

I try to keep up with the taxi's on interstate.Don't want riders to switch because of " Pokey Uber Drivers"

They may think we are milking them for 18 CENTS a minute . . .

Watch passenger body language.if they are grasping roof handle with white knuckles,they may feel uncomfortable . . .

Always leave safe distance between you and the next car,no matter 10 mph or 80.watch the guy in rearview brake accordingly.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

I have gotten those, uber states they will not deactivate you for those if you read all the propaganda, .

Uber knows some pax are a holes, they also take into account that most of the time your driving is fine and rated as such, they also keep track of how passengers rate, if the pax never give 5☆ that shows up and is concidered.

Besides if they deactivate you based on a riders complaints it could open those riders up to a liable/slander suit, filed by you against the rating pax involved. And uber if they fail to provide you with the pax info, which they would be forced to do under discovery. Giant can o'worms uber should try to avoid opening.

I'm going to put a sign in my ride that reads video and audio recording in progress to ensure quality and safety of rider and passenger. Maybe that will lower the BS ratings.

The only one of those ratings that piss me off is cleanliness, I drive a newer car, I wash it everytime I'm going out to drive, vacuum clean the windows, I shower shave and wear nice clean clothes, I check it between every pickup ALWAYS spotless lots of comments about how nice or new it is. Then I get freaking cleanliness reports.
I think some come from people rating days later from their email receipts aND mix up trips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberist said:


> I have gotten those, uber states they will not activate you for those if you read all the propaganda, .
> 
> Uber knows some pax are a holes, they also take into account that most of the time your driving is fine and rated as such, they also keep track of how passengers rate, if the pax never give 5☆ that shows up and is concidered.
> 
> ...


I think Uber sends those out random to keep drivers on their toes.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Stop being so afraid. Uber isn't life. I hope you're not doing it as a full time job and are looking for alternatives for a permanent job.

That being said, I've more issues than i can count. But they are all bunch of cheap arse pax who wants a free credit towards their next ride. Also it's Uber tracking your movements through the phone, and trying to whip you into being a submissive slave. True story.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I think Uber sends those out random to keep drivers on their toes.


That has crossed my mind, they do keep track of your driving through the apps now, maybe that's why they don't seem to sync with what you experiace as a driver.

I do think they should force the rider to rate at the end of the trip, at the least rate before the can request again.

At my regular day job customer complaints are trashed unless they are willing to leave a name and call back number


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberist said:


> That has crossed my mind, they do keep track of your driving through the apps now, maybe that's why they don't seem to sync with what you experiace as a driver.
> 
> I do think they should force the rider to rate at the end of the trip, at the least rate before the can request again


A large percentage ( aprx.33%) never rate.

Angry people always rate.

This alone skewers the rating system.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Santa said:


> Stop being so afraid. Uber isn't life. I hope you're not doing it as a full time job and are looking for alternatives for a permanent job.
> 
> That being said, I've more issues than i can count. But they are all bunch of cheap arse pax who wants a free credit towards their next ride. Also it's Uber tracking your movements through the phone, and trying to whip you into being a submissive slave. True story.





Santa said:


> Stop being so afraid. Uber isn't life. I hope you're not doing it as a full time job and are looking for alternatives for a permanent job.
> 
> That being said, I've more issues than i can count. But they are all bunch of cheap arse pax who wants a free credit towards their next ride. Also it's Uber tracking your movements through the phone, and trying to whip you into being a submissive slave. True story.





Santa said:


> Stop being so afraid. Uber isn't life. I hope you're not doing it as a full time job and are looking for alternatives for a permanent job.
> 
> That being said, I've more issues than i can count. But they are all bunch of cheap arse pax who wants a free credit towards their next ride. Also it's Uber tracking your movements through the phone, and trying to whip you into being a submissive slave. True story.


Yeah for me it's parttime in place of watching TV and eating when the wife and kids are busy, I'm lucky to live near the beach, it's 65/70% atractive women using uber where I drive going from home to beach and back, after 5:00pm it's taking them to clubs.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Ubernation91 said:


> Hi everyone, I recently seen on my app that I've received 2 safety reports. I'm scared I'm going to get fired. My rating it's high I'm at 4.93. I also got 2 reports for attitude and 2 for navigation. Those are reports after 900 trips. I'm scared of getting fired. Can uber fire me?


The question is how do u have a 4.93 rating with 6 reports? That tells you how accurate that rating system is


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

This one bothers me the most because it shouldn't even be considered a report and held against the driver. Wouldn't be surprised to see a report, "Did not Open door".


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Digits said:


> View attachment 48914
> This one bothers me the most because it shouldn't even be considered a report and held against the driver. Wouldn't be surprised to see a report, "Did not Open door".


And they end it by whenever it's safe to do so lol. 
Let me break it down to you UBER, anytime someone is driving... It's not safe to answer the phone. Learn something from that AT&T commercial "it can wait"


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> write back to them and ask what's going on... be proactive, plead your case and get on the record.


Useless


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I've gotten hit with safety before. I think we all have. At one point I had 2 safety reports, 2 navigation and 1 professionalism on there, but they went away.

I quickly learned if your coming up on a light and it goes yellow....well 50% of the time the pax will complain if you proceed, 50% of the time the complain if you don't. How to tell which one is in the car? You can't. I just drive normally. If I'm close enough to get through safely, I do. If not, then I stop. Of course there are always exceptions. If I have a bumper sniffer it depends on where I am if I go or not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> I've gotten hit with safety before. I think we all have. At one point I had 2 safety reports, 2 navigation and 1 professionalism on there, but they went away.
> 
> I quickly learned if your coming up on a light and it goes yellow....well 50% of the time the pax will complain if you proceed, 50% of the time the complain if you don't. How to tell which one is in the car? You can't. I just drive normally. If I'm close enough to get through safely, I do. If not, then I stop. Of course there are always exceptions. If I have a bumper sniffer it depends on where I am if I go or not.


These reports disappear & reappear at will.

Uber.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I got one once for one half of a gay couple spilled his drink when I had to apply brakes for a freeway accident that occurred directly in front of me once.
> 
> Avoiding an occuring accident.
> 
> ...


The fashion police could have gotten involved dude! You are not only "unsafe" but also insensitive to boot.










Some Bugatchi shirts run $180.00 in the boutiques. Get a stain on this shirt? Could be considered a crime! You got off light bub. Next time slam into that fuel truck and go up in a *flaming* blaze of glory.


----------

